# re clean house after dust blow



## dpainterman (Jan 24, 2011)

Need opinion on this
I was in the middle of power washing a large cedar home in the country, when this piece of farm equipment came by a near by field and blew dust all over the area. In my mind power washing is too remove imbedded dirt, mold, and any sealers that might be left on the old finish.

Would you re clean the house, if so would you charge extra. This place is in the country and the wind is averaging 25 to 40 miles per hour this week anyway. In my mind there will always be crap blowing in the air


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I would rinse it off so that the substrate could be properly done. Were you on site when it got dirty again? 

Another question were you just washing or washing to deal with the substrate?


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

As posted elsewhere, get a blower and blow it back off:yes:


----------



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

If I was just doing a wash and not painting, I would give it a quick rinse. Leaving a house covered with crap not only would rob me of the satisfaction I get from a job well done, but it might also be tough to explain to a homeowner when I started asking for a check! There's an old saying, "If it happens to you, it's your fault"...


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Where in S Dakota are you? I'm up by Fargo for now. Yes, it's windy as heck up here too.


----------



## sir paintalot (Oct 21, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> I would rinse it off so that the substrate could be properly done. Were you on site when it got dirty again?
> 
> Another question were you just washing or washing to deal with the substrate?


People use the word "substrate" to sound like they're smart. What's wrong with "surface"? I guess it's not as "special"...If we were really smart, we wouldn't be painters! Steve Jobs anyone? I didn't think so...

*Substrate* may mean:


Substrate (building), Natural stone, masonry surface, ceramic and porcelain tiles
Substrate (aquarium), the material used in the bottom of an aquarium
Substrate (vivarium), the material used in the bottom of a vivarium or terrarium
Substrate (biochemistry), a molecule that is acted upon by an enzyme
Substrate (materials science), the material on which a process is conducted
Substrate (biology), the natural environment in which an organism lives, or the surface or medium on which an organism grows or is attached
Substrate (chemistry), the reactant which is consumed during a catalytic or enzymatic reaction
Substrate (marine biology), the earthy material that exists in the bottom of a marine habitat, like dirt, rocks, sand, or gravel
Substrate (printing), the base material that images will be printed onto
The stratum on which another geologic stratum lies


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I kinda like your style Paintalot but I am somewhat concerned that you conclude that all painters are not that intelligent. That is not very logical or nice, to you or the rest of the painters in the world...

I've been spending my evening studying logical and quantum mechanic paradox's... It's cheaper than being at the bar (see, I sorta supported my premise that your conclusion has cracks in it).

*Hardy's paradox*


For example, for the right hand side interferometer, when operating alone, particles entering in arm _e_ − would always exit in arm _c_ − :







A paradox then arises because sometimes the particles do emerge simultaneously at _d_ + and _d_ − (with probability p=1/16). Quantum mechanically, the







term arises, in fact, from the nonmaximally entangled nature of the state just before the final beam splitters.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

TJ Paint said:


> I kinda like your style Paintalot but I am somewhat concerned that you conclude that all painters are not that intelligent. That is not very logical or nice, to you or the rest of the painters in the world...
> 
> I've been spending my evening studying logical and quantum mechanic paradox's... It's cheaper than being at the bar (see, I sorta supported my premise that your conclusion has cracks in it).
> 
> ...



Seriously TJ, how does splitting a monochromatic light with a mirror create a paradox with the substrate, eerrrrr surface on the right hand side?

Darn tractor!

I'm going to bed....


----------



## dpainterman (Jan 24, 2011)

Answers to questions. First I was on sight, nothing really stuck to the house, plus it's raining, so anything I did not see will be rinsed off. I'm going to be staining the house next week. The house is in Sioux Falls.

I do aggree, If not for the rain, a quick rinse would have been a good idea


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

dpainterman said:


> Answers to questions. First I was on sight, nothing really stuck to the house, plus it's raining, so anything I did not see will be rinsed off. I'm going to be staining the house next week. The house is in Sioux Falls.
> 
> I do aggree, If not for the rain, a quick rinse would have been a good idea


 
a good blower would have worked just fine


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

dpainterman,

You're lucky the rain will prolly fix your problem. BTW, was the house still wet when the wind blew the dust (negating the possibility of using a blower?)

As to adding to the invoice, most HO's would put the blame back on you for washing the house when it was windy. Even in suburbia, the wind blows crap around and it will stick to a wet surface. 

What would you do if you had just painted the house (with a strong wind) and then dust blew through? Tough dilemma.


----------



## dpainterman (Jan 24, 2011)

*one more thing*

The house was dry when the farm machine came by. A blower would be hard to mange since I'm using two sections of scaffolding and a twenty four footer fully extended.


----------



## krosspainting (Jan 21, 2011)

I can't stop laughing. My quantum physics professor just said something funny.


----------



## sir paintalot (Oct 21, 2008)

TJ Paint said:


> I kinda like your style Paintalot but I am somewhat concerned that you conclude that all painters are not that intelligent. That is not very logical or nice, to you or the rest of the painters in the world...
> 
> I've been spending my evening studying logical and quantum mechanic paradox's... It's cheaper than being at the bar (see, I sorta supported my premise that your conclusion has cracks in it).
> 
> ...


Nice paste from here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hardy's_paradox

Of course we don't know if you understand quantum mechanics or you're just good at ctrl-X and ctrl-V. Anyways, if you really were good at it you wouldn't be painting. Face it painting is a fall back for almost everyone, and if it's your first choice well god help you. If you are a good person you most likely will be a good painter. It has more to do with being conscientious and very little to do with intelligence or talent. I just can't stand painter's who take themselves too seriously. For goodness sakes people, it's painting not engineering! It's hard work, but it's not hard. You can get by with an average to below average IQ so stop with the "substrate nonsense", you're not fooling ANYONE! Let's get real man! Jack Pauhl?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

sir paintalot said:


> People use the word "substrate" to sound like they're smart. What's wrong with "surface"? I guess it's not as "special"...If we were really smart, we wouldn't be painters! Steve Jobs anyone? I didn't think so...
> 
> *Substrate* may mean:
> 
> ...


Good linking. 
Funny never been accused of trying to sound smart before, I am more commonly referred to as smartass, dumbass and a few other choice terms.

If I was smart I would be doing something different than this. Of course I do use a wide range of terms and I am sure not all of them are accurate, for example I grew up knowing that a vicious noogie was called a nar nar.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

sir paintalot said:


> Nice paste from here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hardy%27s_paradox
> 
> Of course we don't know if you understand quantum mechanics or you're just good at ctrl-X and ctrl-V. Anyways, if you really were good at it you wouldn't be painting. Face it painting is a fall back for almost everyone, and if it's your first choice well god help you. If you are a good person you most likely will be a good painter. It has more to do with being conscientious and very little to do with intelligence or talent. I just can't stand painter's who take themselves too seriously. For goodness sakes people, it's painting not engineering! It's hard work, but it's not hard. You can get by with an average to below average IQ so stop with the "substrate nonsense", you're not fooling ANYONE! Let's get real man! Jack Pauhl?


What if I got a education and could work in a office with others in firm, but choose not to? What if I said, it was a choice, and that I don't like sitting at a desk all day? Your sweeping generalizations and misanthroped attitude is mildly disheartening, but, it probably doesn't affect anyone but you and your own perspective and potential. Don't sell yourself short Sir, and yet it is always a strength to know what one,s limits are, strengths and weakness's.


----------



## sir paintalot (Oct 21, 2008)

TJ Paint said:


> What if I got a education and could work in a office with others in firm, but choose not to? What if I said, it was a choice, and that I don't like sitting at a desk all day? Your sweeping generalizations and misanthroped attitude is mildly disheartening, but, it probably doesn't affect anyone but you and your own perspective and potential. Don't sell yourself short Sir, and yet it is always a strength to know what one,s limits are, strengths and weakness's.


Can't quite figure out how you think I am a hater of mankind from my posts here! I think you mean misanthropic. No such word as misanthroped. Also it's weaknesses not weakness'. I guess you're helping to prove my point. 

Look what I am getting at is people with average jobs making out that they are something special. Inside they know the truth but on the outside they over compensate by trying to make everyone to think they are smarter than they actually are. But of course the fact that they are working an average job is living proof of their inadequacies. Most trades people fall into this category. The higher trades like electricians, plumbers, finish carpenters are bad enough, but the lower trades like carpet layers, drywallers, tilers, and (yes last on the list) painters seem to have the biggest chips on their collective shoulders. I know a lot of people are gonna get their backs up with what I've said, but nearly 30 years in the biz and this is what I have observed.

I remember talking to a customer when I first started out and he told me that pretty well everyone in the trades had some kind of character flaw that kept them at that low level. I actually agree with him. Yes we can all think of rationalizations for where we are in life, but the truth is that painters for the most part just aren't that bright. And most trades people are stuck in a low level routine that they don't have the courage or brains to get out of. Add to that the fact that trades make very good wages. That just adds to the being stuck situation because how can anyone walk away from 50 plus bucks an hour?
To all you young guys, get out of painting and follow your dreams before it's too late and you're stuck in a mediocre life. Don't be a captive of your fears, be bold and fearless and move in the direction that your heart tells you to go. I don't think many people dreamt of being a painter when they were a child...
I apologize for wandering here. But that's honestly how I see it.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

sir paintalot said:


> Can't quite figure out how you think I am a hater of mankind from my posts here! I think you mean misanthropic. No such word as misanthroped. Also it's weaknesses not weakness'. I guess you're helping to prove my point.
> 
> Look what I am getting at is people with average jobs making out that they are something special. Inside they know the truth but on the outside they over compensate by trying to make everyone to think they are smarter than they actually are. But of course the fact that they are working an average job is living proof of their inadequacies. Most trades people fall into this category. The higher trades like electricians, plumbers, finish carpenters are bad enough, but the lower trades like carpet layers, drywallers, tilers, and (yes last on the list) painters seem to have the biggest chips on their collective shoulders. I know a lot of people are gonna get their backs up with what I've said, but nearly 30 years in the biz and this is what I have observed.
> 
> ...


All this because I use the word Substrate? From my point of view you seem to be the one trying to hard. We do what we do. If you think you should of been more in life hopefully it is not to late to change. Honestly I know my position and while I struggle with the lack of security and benefits I know where I stand. There is no reason why we should be placed at the bottom just because the service we provide is really a luxury rather than a need. Ones outlook often will weigh down ones perception and goals.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Sir Paintnotsomuch,

I feel so bad for your lack of self respect.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

sir paintalot said:


> Can't quite figure out how you think I am a hater of mankind from my posts here! I think you mean misanthropic. No such word as misanthroped. Also it's weaknesses not weakness'. I guess you're helping to prove my point.


This is as far as I got reading. Look, you can correct my grammar and spelling, feel free. 

I was a) working on something and didn't give it much time and using my cellphone which doesn't lend to easy typing

b) didn't feel like I needed to give you the extra time and effort required to double check said grammar and spelling. This is all my time I have for you right now. 

c) hope you have a great weekend, what's left of it.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

I have one degree and 2 diplomas. The majority of my friends have either a masters or phD. 

I find that being good at business is much harder than doing well at education. 

Damn....for some reason I actually like painting.....freakin' dumb I am....freakin' dumb!


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Paint and Hammer said:


> I have one degree and 2 diplomas. The majority of my friends have either a masters or phD.
> 
> I find that being good at business is much harder than doing well at education.
> 
> Damn....for some reason I actually like painting.....freakin' dumb I am....freakin' dumb!


you know thinking about this further, SirPaint is a walking paradox to me. I mean, here he is, claiming he knows the hearts and minds of all painters (as well as the average I.Q., evidently). Hey, that's quite a bit of knowledge for a painter right? And, this could implode his own premise that all painters are not intelligent, since he proves his own thesis wrong by knowing more than he should in the first place...


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

.....you said "paradox".....



The thing is, when you state something boldly like that there is usually lots of room for criticism.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Paint and Hammer said:


> .....you said "paradox".....
> 
> 
> 
> The thing is, when you state something boldly like that there is usually lots of room for criticism.


so true. I should check myself before I wreck myself... 

I am secretly getting pleasure out of playing arm-chair psychologist on this one. 

I should just let it go. 

I should pray for strength.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Gentleman,

Do not waste your time.

Sir Paintnotsomuch is projecting his own inadequacies on the rest of his colleagues. I surmise he looks in the mirror, sees his own short comings, and figures all trades people are also of the same ilk.

When he finally realizes some self worth, he will be happier with his own lot in life and that will temper how he judges others. 

Be patient with him, not angry.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Before Enlightenment, chopping wood and carrying water.
After Enlightenment, chopping wood and carrying water.

I personally enjoy painting. I also have other aspirations and inspirations. After contracting for almost 20 years, I think how easy life could have been if I just stayed in college and got a nice secure government job with sweet benefits and a retirement plan. Well, I probably would have been bored to death, but I am somewhat envious of people I know with govt pension plans etc. Oh well. I say take full responsibility for where you are and how you feel,. Happiness is a choice. It doesn't come from what career you choose as much as what you bring to your career. Peace out.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

daArch said:


> Gentleman,
> 
> Do not waste your time.
> 
> ...



I feel no anger.....just a lot of turkey in my belly.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Paint and Hammer said:


> I feel no anger.....just a lot of turkey in my belly.



You guys eat turkey for YOUR Thanksgiving too??

No wonder there's no cranberry left ?


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

daArch said:


> You guys eat turkey for YOUR Thanksgiving too??
> 
> No wonder there's no cranberry left ?



The inlaws are 8 kids who also now have kids.....we are nearly 50 people if they all show up.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Paint and Hammer said:


> .we are nearly 50 people if they all show up.


DAMN, I hit the "edit" button instead of the "Quote". 

It's a sad thing when mods go awry

Can you edit back in what you said?


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

daArch said:


> DAMN, I hit the "edit" button instead of the "Quote".
> 
> It's a sad thing when mods go awry
> 
> Can you edit back in what you said?



I'd yell, "your cut off", but you know that already. :jester:


.....na....it reads fine.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Paint and Hammer said:


> I'd yell, "your cut off", but you know that already. :jester:


It's the MEDS ! I'm not drinking. If I were drinking on these things, I'd be DEAD!


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

But I do need to get some sleep, so I'll just apologize once more and hope for redemption upon awaking (it's happened before  )


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

daarch said:


> it's the meds ! I'm not drinking. If i were drinking on these things, i'd be dead!



step #1............


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

daArch said:


> But I do need to get some sleep, so I'll just apologize once more and hope for redemption upon awaking (it's happened before  )


Yup....me too....poor thread, not sure who bastardized it the most?


----------



## sir paintalot (Oct 21, 2008)

daArch said:


> Gentleman,
> 
> Do not waste your time.
> 
> ...


I actually agree with most of what you are saying.

I am honest with myself. Being a painter is something that I am good at but it's not something I am overly proud of. If you are proud of being a painter you must have very low expectations of yourself.

Let's face it people get into painting because of all the trades it takes the least amount of skill and training, and it looks like it would be easy. Painters are people who are looking for the easy way out. Painters lack commitment. It's so easy to fall into and make very good money.

The trade is full of people who overestimate their self importance to compensate for the actual lack of it. The ego is in constant need of being right and being better. I think once you lose the ego and stop protecting yourself you see things for what they are. Ego is the enemy of truth and the truth is being a painter is a very low level accomplishment, nothing to be overly proud of and certainly something that requires very little intelligence, creativity or talent.

Again for the young guys, don't be enamored with the money you can make painting. Figure out what you really want to do and go for it. Take some chances with what you love and don't settle for a fallback until you've tried to realize your dreams. That's all.


----------

